# New  Rules to Stop all road hunting on WMA's



## Billy Laster (Dec 30, 2012)

I was advised today that Ga. Dept of Natural Resources was in the process of changing the rules for 2013  so that there would no road hunting  on any WMA's in Ga.  for  ATV's  Trucks, Golf Carts and etc....This will stop a lot of older and handicap sq hunters from hunting on WMA's  in Ga....We need to get this stopped before it is changed..If you know of any State Rep. ..The Gov. any  one that will help please  get in touch with them...The Legislatures meets  in January.......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 31, 2012)

It has always been unlawful to hunt within 50 yards of a wma road open for vehicular access.
Just never enforced on small game hunters.

I used to get a kick out of Lavan McDaniels slowly riding the road thru Sheffield WMA while his dogs hunted.


----------



## Billy Laster (Dec 31, 2012)

I know about the  50 yards rule..I am talking about just what Lavan was doing..Lot of people hunt that way due to health reasons..


----------



## canepatch (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Billy for the info.  I'll be making some calls.  Seems like the DNR folks fail to consider the older or handicapped hunters when implementing or changing rules.  Kenny Gray (a.k.a. Cane Patch).


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Dec 31, 2012)

Just some more regulations to restrict the things we do. We call that freedom.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I dont think that you can even hunt /drive any ATV, Golf Cart,on WMA'S during small game season anyway, we as small game hunters should make waves on that issue as well, Some WMA roads are terrable and very rough to travel with out 4 wheel drive, But the Big Game hunters can drive what every they want in and out of the woods, then us small game hunters get to come behind them and stay stuck...Go Figure


----------



## Coastie (Jan 1, 2013)

Billy Laster said:


> I was advised today that Ga. Dept of Natural Resources was in the process of changing the rules for 2013  so that there would no road hunting  on any WMA's in Ga.  for  ATV's  Trucks, Golf Carts and etc....This will stop a lot of older and handicap sq hunters from hunting on WMA's  in Ga....We need to get this stopped before it is changed..If you know of any State Rep. ..The Gov. any  one that will help please  get in touch with them...The Legislatures meets  in January.......



I don't know where you got this information but it is already illegal to hunt on any WMA from the road other than squirell hunters may legally run their dogs on the road then follow them into the woods when they strike a squirell. They still must be 50 yards off the road when they shoot at a squirell. ATVs may be used on a road already open to vehicular traffic or the same places you can drive your truck, not off road. Deer hunters, turkey hunters, small game hunters are treated equally in that regard. The only exception to those regulations is for handicapped hunters on a designated handicap area where they may hunt from a vehicle.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 1, 2013)

i've no issue with elderly or handicapped hunters riding their transport to a location and then harvest game legally.  If they are using them in any manner not associated with that, I'd have to look at it case-by-case.  I don't see where additional regulation is needed but I don't think an elderly hunter needs to have any advantage, just a means to get to and from.


----------



## Coastie (Jan 1, 2013)

bowboy1989 said:


> I dont think that you can even hunt /drive any ATV, Golf Cart,on WMA'S during small game season anyway, we as small game hunters should make waves on that issue as well, Some WMA roads are terrable and very rough to travel with out 4 wheel drive, But the Big Game hunters can drive what every they want in and out of the woods, then us small game hunters get to come behind them and stay stuck...Go Figure



If a road is open, small game hunters may access it the exact same way a big game hunter can with the exception of ATVs cannot be used, big game hunters on a WMA are restricted to driving their ATV on the exact same roads they could drive their truck on. Yes, many roads are in rough shape and 4 wheel drive is reccommended while you are on them. Most roads in the mountain areas are on USFS owned property and the USFS controls the access, not the DNR, those owned by the DNR face the same issues as those owned by the USFS so gates will be closed on many roads for any number of reasons including trying to keep maintenance costs down and still allow hunters as much access as possible. Most time a main road will be kept open so hunters may access as far into an area as feasible, but side roads will be kept gated. This allows hunters of all types to hunt directly from a road if they so choose other wise they would need to be 50 yards off of that road in order to hunt. Hunters may ride a bicycle behind closed gates to hunt or scout while anybody else on the area must walk.


----------



## Billy Laster (Jan 1, 2013)

Some of ya'll are missing the  change they are preposing..It is  illegal to shoot  from the roads..It is illegal to go on closed roads...This is a ruleing  that is in question...Some WMA's allow  small game hunters to ride  down the open roads and  let their dogs  run in front of the vehicle and hunt..the dogs  will smell a sq  and go off  the road and tree...The hunter then  goes to the dogs that is treed  which is usually well  over 50 yrds and shoots the sq...What the problem is some WMA's allow this some Don't--What they are attempting to do is  stop  theis type road hunting on all WMA's , which will affect a lot of older and handicapped hunters...This has nothing to do with Deer Hunting....


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 1, 2013)

> Most time a main road will be kept open so hunters may access as far into an area as feasible, but side roads will be kept gated. This allows hunters of all types to hunt directly from a road if they so choose other wise they would need to be 50 yards off of that road in order to hunt.



Unless the laws have been changed, it's perfectly legal to hunt a road that is closed for vehicular travel, this is from the DNR themselves.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 1, 2013)

I am not handicapt or old, but I have spent many of cold drizzly nights letting my walker run in front of my truck coon hunting chattahoochee , swallows creek and other mtn wma's, I really don't understand why that would be a problem, or unsportsmanlike, when the dog winds or strikes a coon track, it usually trees a good distance from the road, there is no shooting from the road hunting like this, its not like its a drive by. It's a good way to cover a lot of ground when the weather is bad.I also hunt nc, thats where I live, we have a long training season on public land, its also a good way to excersise your dog, and not reduces the odds of getting on a snake in summer.


----------



## Coastie (Jan 1, 2013)

Billy Laster said:


> Some of ya'll are missing the  change they are preposing..It is  illegal to shoot  from the roads..It is illegal to go on closed roads...This is a ruleing  that is in question...Some WMA's allow  small game hunters to ride  down the open roads and  let their dogs  run in front of the vehicle and hunt..the dogs  will smell a sq  and go off  the road and tree...The hunter then  goes to the dogs that is treed  which is usually well  over 50 yrds and shoots the sq...What the problem is some WMA's allow this some Don't--What they are attempting to do is  stop  theis type road hunting on all WMA's , which will affect a lot of older and handicapped hunters...This has nothing to do with Deer Hunting....



That regulation took effect at the beginning of the last two year regulation cycle I believe, possibly the one before that. It is a state wide regulation and I don't think any individual WMA has stopped the practice unless they have some circumstance that would make it dangerous. Which WMA (s) did not allow it, it would be interesting to talk to the area manager and get their input as opposed to hearsay on the internet.

It is NOT illegal to go on or hunt from a closed road, it is only illegal to drive on a closed road as some folks seem to like to do and hunting from a vehicle is illegal everywhere with only certain exceptions.


----------



## Coastie (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Unless the laws have been changed, it's perfectly legal to hunt a road that is closed for vehicular travel, this is from the DNR themselves.



Nobody has said otherwise, the problem here seems to be rumors getting started about things that don't exist. The new two year regulation cycle begins this year, I don't think any meetings have been held yet in which the biologists and others that make these decisions have discussed anything let alone this particular regulation.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 1, 2013)

Coastie said:


> Nobody has said otherwise, the problem here seems to be rumors getting started about things that don't exist. The new two year regulation cycle begins this year, I don't think any meetings have been held yet in which the biologists and others that make these decisions have discussed anything let alone this particular regulation.



Hmm.... must have read your post in a hurry, my apologies.


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Jan 2, 2013)

Coastie said:


> I don't know where you got this information but it is already illegal to hunt on any WMA from the road other than squirell hunters may legally run their dogs on the road then follow them into the woods when they strike a squirell. They still must be 50 yards off the road when they shoot at a squirell. ATVs may be used on a road already open to vehicular traffic or the same places you can drive your truck, not off road. Deer hunters, turkey hunters, small game hunters are treated equally in that regard. The only exception to those regulations is for handicapped hunters on a designated handicap area where they may hunt from a vehicle.


I dont think that Small Game hunters can ride/drive any ATV on any road on WMAs period...


----------



## bowboy1989 (Jan 2, 2013)

ATV's are only alllowed during Big Game hunts. ATV's are prohibited during small game dates from what i understand


----------



## Billy Laster (Jan 2, 2013)

I was just passing on to all small game hunters what was told to me by a Game Warden friend of mine that had no reason to lie or start  any thing, he was just giving us a heads up on what was about to happen...we can debate what is  legal, what has been going on and what  if any thing will be done about road hunting on WMA's..The bottom line is if we sit back and let them  stop us from road hunting   on WMA's  a lot of folks will not be able to  sq  hunt on WMA's beause of their  physical  ability, age, or what e ver reason  they want to road hunt...No one is asking to break any laws,  hunt on closed roads...or any where  huting is not permitted....we just want to be able to road  hunt our sq dogs down  the road as we have been  doing for several years...Nothing more  Nothing less...


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Jan 2, 2013)

Billy i think there is some DNR Public Meetings coming up this week, The closet one is Wrens next Monday Night Starting at 7:00 PM...small ga hunters need to attend this meeting and Voice our oppinion on all small game hunting....I went to one several yrs back and they said that small game hunters dont stand up for our rights, that was why we was loosing ground...


----------



## Billy Laster (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Lucky---I think your right we need to be at the meetings..I would hate to see us old  delopated  folks  have to stop road hunting....


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 2, 2013)

We can't rd hunt up here. They lock the gates down a week after deer season closes on the best hunting anyhow. Now if your a mountain goat. They leave some gates open for ya. Beats all I ever seen. Deer hunters rule and I thought we all payed the same!


----------



## Cobb Man (Jan 3, 2013)

They already got em closed on half of the land down here on the coast aready. Last day of deer season and the rest will be locked up tight.


----------



## Prorain (Jan 4, 2013)

I been thinking about buying a mule just to get down where nobody gets.He's not motorized should be no problem.


----------



## Billy Laster (Jan 11, 2013)

They have been a lot of phone calls and  visits  to some people that  can help us with  this  matter and they  have assured us they would do what they could to prevent this from happening...This is not a done deal but it looks  very good at this point....It really helps that  sq hunters knows some very powerful politicians and  friends in the right places......Thanks everyone.....


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 17, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> It has always been unlawful to hunt within 50 yards of a wma road open for vehicular access.
> Just never enforced on small game hunters.
> 
> I used to get a kick out of Lavan McDaniels slowly riding the road thru Sheffield WMA while his dogs hunted.



Jeff, I've been trying to remember that name for a long time! Didn't he live up near Cartersville?


----------

